# Vets list



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*The Vets List has been mentioned on these forums recently and I wondered if anyone would like to give details of the Vets they have used for the Pet Passport scheme in the last year or so.*

*Any extra Vets added to the list would help those who are first time visitors with pets to the European mainland and also more experienced travellers who are looking for a Vet close by when returning to the UK.*

*:wav::wav::wav:*


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Unfortunatly, (fortunatly?) We have only used the vets already on your list, and it has been much appreciated Keith.


Malcolm


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You have already had mine. If I find they are missing off your list I will let you know here. Thanks for a very useful list.
peedee


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if I sent you the details of our last vet 

Cabinet Vétérinaires Creton-Gesche 
Address: Route de Couterne, 53110 Lassay-les-Châteaux, France
Phone:+33 2 43 30 44 60

We were parked by the Roseraie, behind the Mairie, and it was about a 15/20 minute walk but there is also parking in the vets car park or on the roadside.

Some English spoken; very thorough examination (much to the dogs disgust!). Made an appointment for later the same day.

Cannot remember the exact cost, but I think it was about 30 - 34 euros each dog (just the consultation fee - we supplied our own Milbemax and cheese). One of the dearest vets we have ever visited 

Edit: a huge THANK YOU to Keith for managing this database - we use it often (and I usually remember to send details of visits!) I am now more confident to use Pages Jaunes when we are away, however a personal recommendation is always welcome.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Thanks - Lassay-les-Châteaux Vet added to Map*

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g&usp=sharing


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,

We recently used:

Clinique de l'Ocean a Urrugne
1 Zone Artisanale Martin Zaharenia
64122, Urrugne

Tel: 05 59 20 20 13
www.veterinaire-ocean.com

Wasn't the cheapest of vets, the whole bill came to 106.18 euros. This included a consultation for 2 dogs, drontal for 2. Then we had anti inflammatories and anti acid pills for one dog, who had gone lame with her cruciate ligament.

The vet spoke very good English and was very helpful.

There was a car park, although limited for motorhomes. We managed to park on the road, there is a Lidls around the corner and an ACISI campsite, Larrouleta about a 20 minute walk away, which we stayed at.

We also use the list, where possible, so thank you.

Debbie


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Debbie10 - thanks - Vet added to map -*

*https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g&usp=sharing*


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Keith

You may want to add this one to the list, visited it back in June If I remember rightly it was somewhere between 15-20 Euro's for 1 dog, they speak reasonable English and there is a big church opposite where you can park a M/H.

16 Rue Pasteur, 22370 Pléneuf-Val-André, France
+33 2 96 72 22 37

M

PS also the vet in Etaples has now moved to here,

19 Avenue du Maréchal Ney, 62630 Étaples, France
+33 3 21 94 67 01


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*delawaredandy - thanks for the information - Vet added to Map - **https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g&usp=sharing*

*I'll alter the Etaples Vet details later and add a video to the information - we used them in July and August this year and they were very helpful with a dog related problem.*


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Etaples details altered and Video link inserted.*

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g&usp=sharing


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Keith.

The "flag" for the Etaples Vets is in the wrong location, and they now have a website

http://clinvetdrsgoube.chezmonveto.com/

Im going to use it in June.....


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

robbosps said:


> Hi Keith.
> 
> The "flag" for the Etaples Vets is in the wrong location, and they now have a website
> 
> ...


Just an update on price. I paid Euro 35 for my springers appointment and worm tablet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Much like us

We just accept it 

Another high priced event

But then again every appointment in England cost a fortune 

Rarely triggers the £ 60 excess

But to be fair We have triggered it twice

Once £4 ooo it cost us £1500 

Once £1500 

So we continue to pay

And if we didn't 

Well we would pay for the hound from hell, an absolute nightmare 

But he's our nightmare and we love him to bits 

Sandra


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I made a note of a few vets on my travels this year, >this one< in particular at Saint Eloy Les Mines because it was very close to a good motorhome aire and it looked an interesting town for a stop over. The vets is on the same side of the road as the aire but the opposite side of the roundabout. I didn't use it so I have no idea of price.
peedee


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Debbie10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We recently used:
> 
> ...


We also use this vet and have done for the last four years, I would recommend her.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

greygit said:


> We also use this vet and have done for the last four years, I would recommend her.


How much for the normal Pet Passport stamping, and did that include tablets or do you supply them?

Malcolm


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

emjaiuk said:


> How much for the normal Pet Passport stamping, and did that include tablets or do you supply them?
> 
> Malcolm


 Sorry we can't remember, it wasn't cheap but then again not over the top as we would probably have remembered that....she supplied the pills for both dogs.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it depends entirely on the vet

It also depends on the up front "consultation fee"

When we take shadow for his yearly injection in England , there is a consultation fee, an injection fee and a check him over fee 

So any appointment costs , then the treatment costs, then the check up costs 

We pay much the same now when returning to Britain where there is no requirement for tick flea treatment, as we did before the regs changed 

Maybe they charge by weight for more than the worming tablets :grin2:

I think pet insurance has pushed up vet bills in general 

There is not a £60excess for nothing 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We never get a check over fee as we only take the lurchers muzzle off so he can have the worm tabs, then the vets say, is he well and we say yes and that's it they take our word for it and sign the passport.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But it is a requirement of the passport that the vet signs that the dog is in good health and fit to travel

So strictly speaking the vet should check them

Some do some don't 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I think it all depends on how brave they are.:wink2:


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> But it is a requirement of the passport that the vet signs that the dog is in good health and fit to travel
> 
> So strictly speaking the vet should check them
> 
> ...


I think this general health and fitness to travel check is only mandatory if the dog is travelling with an independent carrier who requires it rather than travelling, as most do, with the owner.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Chas17 said:


> I think this general health and fitness to travel check is only mandatory if the dog is travelling with an independent carrier who requires it rather than travelling, as most do, with the owner.


That's my understanding too. I know for a fact that the tunnel don't require the fitness to travel section to be filled in. When mine ran out of space I specifically checked with them. I resume that's why that section has less space than others, I thought all the vet had to do was to ensure the pet was fit enough for worming treatment.

Malcolm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great we need to tell the vets

No need to check the dog

Just bung us a pill 

And we're away

Err what did you say that costs !!

Sandra


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is an update on the price of the vet in leper, he is on Keiths list, at goudenpoortstraat 1. www.dierenartsenpraktijkdgp.be. We had two Jack Russels done there again last week, they were weighed at 6 and 6.5 kgs, we supplied the Milbemax tablets and the cost was 33.18 euro (£30.04) Chas :smile2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

The Vet Sylvie Cochen 82 Rue de la Roche at Poitiers would be useful to us but the Long, and Lat setting aren't right, has anyone got accurate ones?:frown2:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking on my Mapsource 2017 map it shows as
N46.58848
E0.33037

+33 5 49 58 43 98

If that helps. Chas.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

chasper said:


> Looking on my Mapsource 2017 map it shows as
> N46.58848
> E0.33037
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thanks a lot.:grin2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*I've altered the number on the Google Map for the Poitier Vet which should be the car park at the side of the Vet - if it's still wrong let me know.*

*Added new price for Ieper Vet - thanks for the info.*


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi. We found this lovely vets in Luxembourg earlier this year. The receptionist spoke perfect English and translated for the vet. The vet was extremely conscientious and two golden retrievers cost €20 each with us supplying the tablets.

They are Tierklinik Müllerthal · 11 Biirkelterstrooss · L-6552 Berdorf · Tel: +352 799092 · Fax: +352 799108

They have a car park but we parked our motorhome on the road as the entrance looked a bit tight. Used someone’s drive to turn round.

We were staying at Camping um Gritt which was about 21k away but a beautiful drive but watch out for the overhanging rock. We stopped on the way back and had a great walk through the woods. 

Would definitely use again.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Keith, we were just going through some old paperwork and came across one we found a few years ago up in the Cherbourg peninsular, cant remember the Vets name but nice modern practice, spoke reasonable english, and large carpark big enough for motorhomes and if full there is a big Weldon builders merchants car park right opposite.

Town: Les Pieux

Rue de Cherbourg

N 49°30'57.08"
W 1°48'02.02" 

M


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

This is a practice we've used three times when returning from Iberia, it's 5mins off the N10 a few miles north of Bordeaux at D22 signed Laruscade and Cavignac. Lots of easy parking available

Clinique Vétérinaire VPLUS de Cavignac
181 Ter Avenue de Paris, 33620 Cavignac, France
+33 5 57 68 11 29
0830-1200, 1400-1900hrs daily except Sun.
45° 6.644'N
0° 22.876'W

Don't have the costs to hand, but we wouldn't keep going back if it was excessive!

Opposite the practice is a MacDonalds, Lidl is 100m up the road, truck wash (with gantry) next door and a pizza place next door but one. Coupled with the small, quiet aire at Saint Mariens 5 mins along the D22 we find it exceptionally convenient.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is an excellent vet that we used this year.

Dierenkliniek Steenwijk,
Het Ravelijn 2,
8332 GN Steenwijk,
Netherlands.

SatNav Co-ords: 52.79524, 6.12261

Telephone: 0521-320212

Opening Hours: Mo-Thur 0800-1800; Fri 0800-1700

We parked easily in their car park, walked in and were seen almost straight away. Can't remember the cost, but it was not more than 20€






.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Thanks for the three new Vets - all been added to the Google Map - please let me know if any are incorrect and need altering.*

*:wav::wav::wav:*


----------

